# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  صور شباب المنتدى

## anoucha

نظرا لاننا حطينا صور البنات و الشباب صاروا يتمسخروا بجمالهن شو رايكن نشوف صورهم
الاخ جنتلمان
 
    		 		 			من كتر ما يضل يبحلق بالبنات عيونو طلعوا  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ابو عودة

 
    		 		 			من دون زعل اوكي بس هاي جمجمة ام عودة ه بعدما اكلها لانو صار في مجاعة بالعالم
هادا زيكو مع زيد لانهن ما بيفترقوا


خالد الجنيدي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حلوه منك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> حلوه منك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

خالد الجنيدي

اللهم صلي على النبي يارض احفظي ماعليكي 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (30):  اكيد مخربطين بين صوركم وصور الشباب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> خالد الجنيدي
> 
> اللهم صلي على النبي يارض احفظي ماعليكي


 

الي مش عاجبه يخبط راسه بالحيط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> خالد الجنيدي
> 
> اللهم صلي على النبي يارض احفظي ماعليكي


شفتي لك دليلة

----------


## anoucha

> الي مش عاجبه يخبط راسه بالحيط


و اولهن دليلة هههههههههههههه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> اكيد مخربطين بين صوركم وصور الشباب


لا مو مخربطين

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> و اولهن دليلة هههههههههههههه


و انتِ الثانية :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

> و اولهن دليلة هههههههههههههه


مالكم كلكم على دليلة   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 




> و انتِ الثانية


 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  الله محيك ياخالد تستاهلي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> و انتِ الثانية


الله يسلمك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> الله يسلمك


الله يخليكي :Db465236ff: 

هاد اقل من الواجب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> الله يخليكي
> 
> هاد اقل من الواجب


اي لاني عم ساندك وانت بدك تخبطني بالحيط

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> اي لاني عم ساندك وانت بدك تخبطني بالحيط


و انا مالي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

هاي مشكلتك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

> اي لاني عم ساندك وانت بدك تخبطني بالحيط


 
 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  هدا جزات الي يوقف قدام دليلة



> و انا مالي
> 
> هاي مشكلتك


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> و انا مالي
> 
> هاي مشكلتك


طيب يا  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

> 


يا ابو لسان لبرا

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

لا والله عنجد 

انكوا يا شباب بتحزنوا

او بتضحكوا

ما بعرف

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> يا ابو لسان لبرا


 
اذا بطلع بايدك قصيه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> لا والله عنجد 
> 
> انكوا يا شباب بتحزنوا
> 
> او بتضحكوا
> 
> ما بعرف


اسكت يا معلم بلاش يجي دورك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

> اسكت يا معلم بلاش يجي دورك


19):

لا يا معلم انا عندي حصانة
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

جنس حوا ما في عندوا حصانه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خد مني :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> اذا بطلع بايدك قصيه


خلص طلعوا قدامي لشوف

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha



----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هايدي

العين تحرسكوا .. صلاة النبي .. خزات العين

----------


## احساس المطر

> نظرا لاننا حطينا صور البنات و الشباب صاروا يتمسخروا بجمالهن شو رايكن نشوف صورهم
> الاخ جنتلمان
>  
>                               من كتر ما يضل يبحلق بالبنات عيونو طلعوا 
> ابو عودة
> 
>  
>                               من دون زعل اوكي بس هاي جمجمة ام عودة ه بعدما اكلها لانو صار في مجاعة بالعالم
> هادا زيكو مع زيد لانهن ما بيفترقوا
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

ابو عودة

 
من دون زعل اوكي بس هاي جمجمة ام عودة ه بعدما اكلها لانو صار في مجاعة بالعالم
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
احسن من صوره خالد  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ايش يا معلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بلاش نفك الارتباط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

لا لا يا كبير انت الاحلى  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هيك بدي اياك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

يا زلمه انصدمت شو يا مقصوف صاير تلعب من تحت لتحت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شو يلي حاطه بتوقيعك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

هاي اوامر يا معلم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بعدين ان وحده...انت 3 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا كبير كله منك انت يلي بتخليهم يوصلوا رقم 77 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اطلع من راسي عمو و سكر الباب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا خليت ميرفا و منيرة و دليلة و الشعب الجزائري يكتب اسمي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

والله كبير وصاحب بير  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا يا حبيبي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

عندي 2 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

شو بدي احلى من هيك عيون 

بكفي انه عايش وبضحك وعندي صحه اتفرج على البنات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الحمد لله :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
الحمد لله ما الي صورة

----------

